# Hobby Lobby app



## Tykemo (Feb 4, 2014)

My wife found a "Hobby Lobby" app that saves a person 40% on normal priced purchases . I have purchased micro files, micro mesh, pyrography wire, 5 minute epoxy etc… I have saved a lot of $$$ using this app on my iphone. Hope this helps save some $$$ to spend on other stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 4, 2014)

My wife was just telling me tonight when I went home for dinner that Hobby Lobby is throwing in the towel and giving up the fight against Obamacare. She said they are going out of business.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's just a rumor about the stores closing. The company is based out of Oklahoma, and they're awaiting a Supreme Court decision on Obamacare and the owner's objection to being forced to provide birth control and morning after drugs for employees. They already provide health insurance for their workers, but they're citing religious objections to the birth control mandate. 

I respect the owners and the way they've approached this issue. I shop there any time I can to support them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2014)

You can go to their website and print one of those coupons too. Good for only one regularly priced item though....


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 5, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just a rumor about the stores closing. The company is based out of Oklahoma, and they're awaiting a Supreme Court decision on Obamacare and the owner's objection to being forced to provide birth control and morning after drugs for employees. They already provide health insurance for their workers, but they're citing religious objections to the birth control mandate.
> 
> I respect the owners and the way they've approached this issue. I shop there any time I can to support them.



You are very correct. I just did a quick Google search and all the links that popped up definitely point towards the fact that it is a roomer. My wife was pretty bummed when she told me that as was I. The closest Hobby Lobby to us is about 40 miles away and when she needs to go I drive and drop her off then go another two miles down the road to Woodcraft. It is a win win for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 5, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> You can go to their website and print one of those coupons too. Good for only one regularly priced item though....


 You don't have to print it out - just show the coupon to them on your smartphone and they'll ring it up immediately

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 5, 2014)

Tykemo said:


> My wife found a "Hobby Lobby" app that saves a person 40% on normal priced purchases . I have purchased micro files, micro mesh, pyrography wire, 5 minute epoxy etc… I have saved a lot of $$$ using this app on my iphone. Hope this helps save some $$$ to spend on other stuff.


 Is that the same as the 40% off one item coupon OR 40% your entire purchase?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> You don't have to print it out - just show the coupon to them on your smartphone and they'll ring it up immediately



I understand that now, if you merely tell them at checkout that you dreamt they were having a free giveaway on all purchases totaling less than $300, they would just wave you through. Could be a rumor though - not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

